# Prison H15 France, Mens and Women's side - March 2014



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (May 26, 2014)

Visited with Donna as the last stop on the Lock Stock and 2 Smokin Outfits Tour! We had heard that the Women’s Wing of the prison that had been sealed on my 2 previous visits here was once again open… We took a chance and thankfully the information was correct and we spent the morning looking around that side before making our way over to the men’s side to grab a few shots and see how bad things had got there… Really glad I managed to see the rest of this place, the Women’s side was at the point of this visit in much better condition than the men’s side, the evidence of the Police firearms training by way of spent shotgun shells, flash bang grenades and targets riddled with bullets made for an interesting twist . One of the highlights had to be the silver cell featured below, someone had sprayed the entire room silver top to bottom including all fixtures and fittings! there was a note saying take photos but do not damage on the outside of the door .

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





Just before I left I was detained by the french police  ... 

17.





Larger, higher res versions of these and more photos from this location on my blog post: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2014/05/06/urbex-prison-h15-france-march-2014-revisit-2/

Thanks for looking


----------



## krela (May 26, 2014)

Nice, I do like this place.


----------



## mockingbird (May 26, 2014)

Very nice stuff


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 26, 2014)

stunning as always man! Not seen many pics of the womans side but you got them spot on! That silver room is pretty cool!!  Great report


----------



## flyboys90 (May 26, 2014)

You,ve got a stunning collection here,thanks for sharing.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (May 26, 2014)

Cheers guys


----------



## Desolate Nation (May 26, 2014)

Awesome shots  .we didnt have time to try the womens side when we visited last month


----------



## LittleOz (May 26, 2014)

Cracking set. The starburst and the lonely chair do it for me. I'm not going to mention Donna or the handcuffs.


----------



## The Wombat (May 26, 2014)

Now that is a bloody good report
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Whiteknight841 (May 26, 2014)

Wow what a weird shaped corridor in picture 8, bizarre! Why did the place close down? Excellent shots by the way


----------



## night crawler (May 27, 2014)

Nice love the thought of breaking into a prison rather than out. That silver room is weird.


----------



## UrbanX (May 27, 2014)

Even though I've seen a fair few pics from this side these are totally different! Beautifully composed, love it!  
That silver cell is mad, must have taken ages!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (May 27, 2014)

Desolate Nation said:


> Awesome shots  .we didnt have time to try the womens side when we visited last month



I heard its sealed again now... hit and miss it was tight the first 2 times i went... 3rd time lucky as they say 



The Wombat said:


> Now that is a bloody good report
> Thanks for sharing



Cheers pal!



Whiteknight841 said:


> Wow what a weird shaped corridor in picture 8, bizarre! Why did the place close down? Excellent shots by the way


That was in the loft of one of the buildings adjacent to what could only be described as a bar/ social club area and cinema room. I read that it closed due to poor condition of the old buildings and a new facility was built close by that mirrors a more american design... Cant beat these 2 buildings though both very different but both very striking in their architecture! 



night crawler said:


> Nice love the thought of breaking into a prison rather than out. That silver room is weird.


Best way mate! wish i'd been one of the first few to do it! they did it proper with ladders 




UrbanX said:


> Even though I've seen a fair few pics from this side these are totally different! Beautifully composed, love it!
> That silver cell is mad, must have taken ages!


Cheers pal! if I'm honest i think in its prime the men's side would have been better to photograph as a whole but due to its exposure the women's side being less wrecked was a nice contrast


----------



## forker67 (May 28, 2014)

I wish it was nearer to us, looks as cool as...


----------



## Onmyown (May 28, 2014)

Some nice shots there mate,thanks for sharing..


----------

